# Game 46: San Antonio Spurs @ Portland Trailblazers



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* February 1st, 2006 - 9:00 PM (Central Time)*
 *San Antonio Spurs (35-10)* @ *Portland Trailblazers (16-27)*  

*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (19.3 PPG - 5.8 APG - 3.8 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (15.2 PPG - 3.8 RPG - 3.2 APG) 
SF - Bruce Bowen (7.4 PPG - 3.8 RPG - 1.6 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (20.1 PPG - 11.5 RPG - 2.0 BLK)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.1 PPG - 4.2 RPG - 1.2 BLK)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley (9.7 PPG - 3.6 RPG)
PG - Nick Van Exel (5.5 PPG - 1.7 APG)
G/F - Brent Barry (5.4 PPG - 1.8 RPG) 
F/C - Robert Horry (5.3 PPG - 3.8 RPG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (4.7 PPG - 4.1 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (3.1 PPG - 1.5 APG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (2.2 PPG - 2.1 RPG)



*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Steve Blake (8.4 PPG - 4.2 APG - 2.3 RPG) 
SG - Juan Dixon (13.5 PPG - 2.5 APG - 2.3 RPG)
SF - Victor Khryapa (5.8 PPG - 4.5 RPG - 1.5 APG)
PF - Zach Randolph (18.0 PPG - 8.5 RPG - 2.0 APG)
C - Joel Przybilla (6.7 PPG - 6.9 RPG - 2.4 BLK)

*Reserves:*

SF - Ruben Patterson (11.7 PPG - 3.4 RPG)
PG - Sebastian Telfair (9.5 PPG - 3.8 APG)
G - Jarrett Jack (5.8 PPG - 2.6 APG)
C - Theo Ratliff (4.6 PPG - 5.4 RPG)
F - Travis Outlaw (4.6 PPG - 2.3 RPG)
SG - Martell Webster (4.2 PPG - 1.1 RPG)
C - Ha Seung-Jin (1.7 PPG - 2.1 RPG)



Portland sports one of the worst offenses in the league, so this game should be very similar to the Utah game. Portland has some guys who play physical ball just like Utah, so many things are going to be alike. One difference though is that Portland has a back-to-the-basket guy in Zach Randolph. Portland isn't a good rebounding team and defensively they aren't much, so the Spurs should have a rather easy win in this game. 13-14 point victory is what I predict, with Manu or Parker having a big game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its allmost game time! pistons and mavs play to night so hopefully they will both loose and we will win. though we should just focus on tonights game. first of a back to back so lets blow them out and we can get rest for our starters!
Spurs 111
blazers 95


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nazr has been absolutely amazing on the boards. That's probably the only thing I've been amazed with tonight though...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs up 7 at the end of the third, but they gada win by 8!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we arent making any shots, were getting frustrated and are having bad passes


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wow, how did we get away with that win


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

hi im new said:


> wow, how did we get away with that win


Might have something to do with the fact you shot about 35 free throws in the second half. Whenever you can go 8 on 5, you have a pretty good shot at winning the game.

-Pop


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, you're not getting any sympathy over here. The Spurs are infinitely better than the Blazers anyway, so it's not like you were expecting a win.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> its allmost game time! pistons and mavs play to night so hopefully they will both loose and we will win.


we aint giving it up that easy!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Good rebounding from the Spurs tonight, namely Duncan (17), Mohammed (15), and even Marks (7). Mohammed and Marks did a great job off the bench, and overall I thought the bench did pretty damn good. Duncan had a bad night from the field, but with 17 rebounds, 4 blocks, and 6/6 from the line. I can't explain how Portland stayed competitive in this game with Randolph and Dixon hurling up bricks, but it's not surprising since the Spurs play down towards the competition all the time. Over the last 6 games Mohammed is putting up some damn productive numbers in limited minutes, so if this isn't a wakeup call to Pop then I don't know what is.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, you're not getting any sympathy over here. The Spurs are infinitely better than the Blazers anyway, so it's not like you were expecting a win.


 :clown:

-Pop


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I can't explain how Portland stayed competitive in this game with Randolph and Dixon hurling up bricks, but it's not surprising since the Spurs play down towards the competition all the time.


Yeah its very odd. Normally if just one of them is cold we are pretty much done for. Anyways, was a good game. Would've been nice if our guys could have pulled it out, but then, there's a reason you are the champs.


----------

